# Anyone familiar with Jonathan Harvey's Wagner Dream?



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Anyone familiar with Jonathan Harvey's Wagner Dream?

I've been watching this trailer:






...and have been considering this purchase:

http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Jonathan-Harvey-Martyn-Brabbins/dp/B00720EACK/ref=cm_wl_huc_item

Or any other modern opera recommendations?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.talkclassical.com/26178-great-new-modern-operatic-6.html


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Looks sort of "interesting," but if Wagner had dreamed of music like this posterity wouldn't know his name. Of course W's own "Buddhist" opera hybridized with his life of Christ and spawned _Parsifal_. Now _that's_ the stuff of dreams!


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I've listened to it and there are moments but it didn't quite grab me in the way other work of Harvey's has - he's really a pretty fantastic composer by the way, start with Mortuos Plango and Tombeau de Messiaen and go from there - but I should really give another listen

Schigolch's modern opera link is gold - allow me to recommend Three Sisters by Peter Eotvos and Detlev Glanert's Caligula as recognisably in the opera tradition (although not easy listening by any stretch - but then you're looking at Harvey, so you should be fine!) and Sciarrino's Luci mi Traditrici or Beat Furrer's Fama for more challenging fare


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks dgee and schigolch, this was very helpful!


----------

